# New Carboy Table



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 7, 2011)

I made a table to hold my carboys. I ferment in my home office and I have limited space available. But I have this gap between my liquor cabinet and my bookshelf, just over 4 feet. Up until now I've been using a poor fold out plastic table and my carboys were starting to lean into the center... I was scared the table would collapse! I made this one black to match my other furniture. I used slate style Armstrong tiles, 18 inch square, sticky-back tiles on the top shelf. The slats on the bottom are supported underneath and strong enough to hold full carboys. The table is higher than I figured it would be. I wanted to make sure there was enough space on the bottom shelf to hold a 6 gallon carboy with airlock. Overall cost including paint, $131. Biggest cost was the legs since I paid extra to get glue-lam oak, which was the strongest available 2x2 size. My office still smells like lacquer.

Carboys from left to right:
Island Mist Mango Citrus Symphony (still clearing)
Apfelwein (aging)
VR Reisling (aging)
Empty, planning a raspberry pee at the wife's request
And the 1 gallon (and bottle) have the carrot wine, clearing slow and steady
Fermenting bucket is empty


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks good to me and great use of minimal space. Get a vacuum pump from Wade and you'll never need to lift a full carboy to the top shelf to rack again. Just keep rotating from bottom shelf to top shelf.


----------



## Brian (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job! It looks very nice...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks very good!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2011)

What is the material of the table itself and is there supports in the middle? Looks good but once you start getting a few carboys on top they really styart to weigh in at around 55 lbs each!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice. I know what you mean about the white folding tables. I also had 4 carboys on one and it started to buckle in the middle. When I had a 750ml bottle tip over on it I knew I was pushing my luck. Still not sure why it tipped over but you can bet I'm not placing carboys on it any more.


----------



## Flem (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job. Very tastefully done. It really ties in nicely.
I just bought a shelving unit from Lowes. The shelves are designed to hold up to 1000 lbs. each. I'm running out of room. ----and money.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nicely done. You should start to think about finding about a 10X bigger permanent piece of real estate........

Just saying..........


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 7, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What is the material of the table itself and is there supports in the middle? Looks good but once you start getting a few carboys on top they really styart to weigh in at around 55 lbs each!



The table itself is an aspen panel 3/4 x 18 x 48 (table top) from Lowe's. It is directly on the legs and on the frame. The frame is screwed into the legs and is under the edge of the table top on all sides for support. The corners of the frame have crossbeams for some extra support.

Assuming a maximum load on that shelf of 4x55lb carboys and 4x10lb gallon carboys, that is 260 lbs. Quite a lot for a constant load. I'll put a level on it in a month or so to see if it is sagging at all.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 8, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> The table itself is an aspen panel 3/4 x 18 x 48 (table top) from Lowe's. It is directly on the legs and on the frame. The frame is screwed into the legs and is under the edge of the table top on all sides for support. The corners of the frame have crossbeams for some extra support.
> 
> Assuming a maximum load on that shelf of 4x55lb carboys and 4x10lb gallon carboys, that is 260 lbs. Quite a lot for a constant load. I'll put a level on it in a month or so to see if it is sagging at all.



Eh, it has a sag right in the middle of about 1/8th of an inch. I hope it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, be careful as these carboys can gang up on you and your tables.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, be careful as these carboys can gang up on you and your tables.



Do you mean like this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Grandpa that is way to cool! Is that going to be a wine label?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice arrangement!!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Really nice, I wish I could build nice stuff. My grandfather's hobby was making Italian Marquetry. I can't drive a strait nail. You did real good.


----------



## Brian (Feb 9, 2011)

Gramdpas Just a suggestion You might want to pop the top off the table and put a 3/4 inch piece of plywood under it. That would give you enough support for that load with a minimum of work...


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice job on your table. The black paint looks really nice. I built my table with 6 legs, two of them are in the middle. You could always add two more legs to yours.


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice, and you can always keep a eye on it.


----------

